
Local government bans a 9 year old girl from blogging about school lunches. - urbanjunkie
http://neverseconds.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/goodbye.html
======
ColinWright
This is a new development in the story first reported and discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4009404>

 _(Edited to point out that this is new news)_

~~~
urbanjunkie
That's how I first heard about her - adorable.

An utterly bizarre and idiotic decision by Argyll and Bute council to stop her
taking photos of her food and essentially stop her blogging.

------
timthorn
I'm not convinced that the local council has the power to require the school
to prevent photos being taken. I think that is a decision for the
head/governing body.

